# Punta Cana All-Inclusive Worth It?



## Nolathyme (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone done the math to determine if booking an all inclusive  resort in Punta Cana with RCI is a better deal than just booking on your own?

RCI = 
RCI exchange fee +
Resort all-inclusive fee + 
Airfare on your own.

Book on your own =
Find a package deal that includes air and all-inclusive + airport transfers.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Dec 1, 2012)

We have gone both ways. With some RCI resorts, you only save a couple or dollars, so it's just not worth the hassle of booking everything separately. Sometimes you run across a deeply discounted deal on RCI though. We went to Hard Rock Punta Cana 2 summers ago, and booked one of the weeks that was listed as PP-AI. (WE had to prepay the all-inclusive fee). 

When I'm planning a vacation for an all-inclusive, I always check Apple Vacations price as well as online discount sites such as Entertainment.com or Expedia or Priceline , then compare that with our own airfare price and the RCI cost. It takes some time to do the research, but in the end I find a price that we are happy with.


----------

